# probleme classement musique



## tonio08 (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème avec le classement des morceaux de musique dans l'apple tv. Sur itunes, dans la liste meilleur classement, les morceaux sont triés en fonction du nombre d'étoile attribué; mais pas dans l'apple tv (c'est un classement aléatoire)
Comment rétablire cela?
merci


----------



## tonio08 (26 Novembre 2008)

personne n'a le même problème que moi?


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

il me semble que ta synchro colle à l'affichage que tu utilise dans itunes, mais ca reste à confirmer....


----------

